# 18kt nib



## Hillbilly (Nov 27, 2010)

How much would a 18kt nib cost for a ultra cambridge and where could I buy it?


----------



## PenMan1 (Nov 27, 2010)

See DCBLuesman (Lou Metcalf). He sells the Heritance Nibs. They are excellent. The las ones I bought were under $100, but with the price of gold going up daily, they may be more now.


----------



## Monty (Nov 27, 2010)

Check with Lou, DCBluesman, at http://www.heritagepens.com/ or Anthony, PenWorks, at The Golden Nib


----------



## PR_Princess (Nov 27, 2010)

Try Brian Gray at Meisternibs 

http://www.meisternibs.com/18k.html 

He has a wide variety of plating choices (18K) and nib widths available in the #6. They are shown at $90.00 on his site.

Anthony   is another excellent choice, but I believe that he only carries the 14K. (http://www.thegoldennib.com/index.php?main_page=index&cPath=1_13) Worth a call though!


----------



## jasontg99 (Dec 1, 2010)

I have an 18K nib from an LE Emperor that I have laying around.  If you think it may work, PM me.  Actually, I may have a cambridge kit and I will see if it fits.  If anyone knows if these are interchangeable please let me know before I waste my time looking around in my black hole of a garage.

Jason


----------



## bitshird (Dec 1, 2010)

jasontg99 said:


> I have an 18K nib from an LE Emperor that I have laying around.  If you think it may work, PM me.  Actually, I may have a cambridge kit and I will see if it fits.  If anyone knows if these are interchangeable please let me know before I waste my time looking around in my black hole of a garage.
> 
> Jason



Jason I couldn't get a size 6 to work in a Cambridge elite, they use a strange feed that won't secure a # 6 which it the large nib that everything else uses.


----------



## PenMan1 (Dec 2, 2010)

bitshird said:


> jasontg99 said:
> 
> 
> > I have an 18K nib from an LE Emperor that I have laying around. If you think it may work, PM me. Actually, I may have a cambridge kit and I will see if it fits. If anyone knows if these are interchangeable please let me know before I waste my time looking around in my black hole of a garage.
> ...


 

Ken:
I just got off of the phone with a friend who sells Cambridge with the Heritance nib. There is a small (easy) work around. The #6 Heritance slides in very easily, slides out easily too. The workaround is to spread the "base" or back of the nib slightly, until it fits snugly. I just tried this and it works well and writes very well.


----------

